# wood pro chipper



## rogerb (Oct 4, 2002)

Does any one have a Wood Pro Chipper?
They look pretty nice for home use. Any advice?


----------



## Stumper (Oct 6, 2002)

I have a Wood Pro 20D 160 (That translates to 16 Horsepower/20" diameter wheel). It is a nice machine that works surprisingly well. I think the manufacturer says it handles up to 4.5 inch material. It does if the stuff is very short. It handles stuff undr 3" VERY well. Because the feed opening is smaller than larger commercial chippers limbs must be cut fairly straight. Sharp knives are the key to performance with small commercial chippers like the Wood Pro. Self feeding is MUCH better when the bed knife is sharpened in addition to the wheel knives.


----------



## GFB (Oct 9, 2002)

*WoodPro too!*

I have a WoodPro 22 horse that is rated for 6 inch material. I'm not sure how big we have sent through it, but it has taken everything we have thrown at it. 

Keeping the blades sharp is a must. 

Definitely more work to lift the branches up to feed. 

Overall, for the money invested, it has been a real buy. Good quality too!

I was even able to get a manual direct from the company. 

Gary


----------



## johnfryiv (Mar 17, 2006)

*WoodPro 22HP Chipper*

I got a nearly new WoodPro 22 HP chipper on e-Bay. I have many large trees on my property and tree maintenance is costly, but only due to the chipping. I am also a general contractor and frequently have to trim trees away from projects. I can get trees trimmed very cheap if I dispose of the trimmings myself. The WoodPro takes everything I can throw at it. It is best for homeowner or landscaper where production tree trimming is not the prime business. It is gravity feed, so the limbs must be lifted to put in hopper. This is not a problem, but occasionally I have to trim a couple side branches or cut something up if it is too heavy to lift. The company is very responsive to service parts, but a little slow and they do not take cards, so you have to send check. If you have a five man crew feeding a chipper, I'd skip this one, but if you feed the machine with one or two guys, it's great, very well built, and tows and manhandles easily. It uses standard garden tractor battery available at Sears. The knives must be kept sharp for good performance. I keep two sets so I can switch pretty fast.


----------



## mdlmjohnson (Mar 17, 2006)

*WoodPro Chippers*

If you're talking about the machines manufactured (or imported) by Vandermollen and sold through WIKCO, I have a WoodPro AVP pto-powered chipper/shredder. I am very pleased with it both from a design/safety and a performance point of view. Runs well with my 22 pto hp and handles anything up to about 5" pretty easily, depending to some extent on whether soft or hardwood. Goes through smaller stuff very fast. Doesn't have power feed but doesn't need it as the downward orientation and the drawing tendency of the knives pull the material in anyway. 

Like said by another, it's a good idea to have two sets of knives so you can switch them out and sharpen at your leisure. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## chippermaster01 (Mar 21, 2006)

*pictures*

could you send me pistures? elail: [email protected] thanks


----------

